
Virtual scroll table for Angular 7 - pyxru
https://medium.com/@tduble94/virtual-scroll-table-for-angular-7-bb26f8dd48a
======
RoyTyrell
The data in the table disappears if I scroll around by dragging the scrollbar,
and reappears as soon as I release my mouse button. However the data stays
visible if I use my scroll-wheel while the pointer is over the data.

I'm currently on Firefox 61.0.1 on Kubuntu.

